# Hollow core door track



## hattrick2199 (Mar 19, 2007)

After reading Downtowndeco's thread I have been inspired to rebuild a old track I had made for my boys many years ago. Like AFX Speedway this is a work in progress. It is a simple layout mounted to a 28" wide hollow core door that I had left over from an earlier bathroom update project. I had originally just screwed some folding table legs to the door, however the screws had stripped out when the table was dragged across the carpet to move it. To give the folding legs some meat to screw into I liquid nailed and screwed some strips of 3/4 plywood (left over from another project) to the door. The original layout had blocks of wood under the track to raise it for the overpass and guard rails to keep the cars from falling off the track. I always disliked the guard rails as they allowed the car on the outside to lean on the rails and have an advantage when racing. On the rebuilt layout I added 1/4 plywood under the elevated portion of the track so that borders could be added.


----------



## hattrick2199 (Mar 19, 2007)

The track is from LifeLike. The advantage of this track was that it was cheap. The disadvantage is the corners are all 9" radius 90 degree turns with the exception of the 12" radius 180 degree banked corner. I can still remember the day my wife forced me go with her to Hobby Lobby to pick up some home decor. This was my first time in the store. While I was wandering around I found an isle with model cars, trains, and some slot car sets. I picked up a set (for 50% off!) and set it up on the door for a Chrismas present for my young boys. They had fun with it for a while and I even bought another set and expanded the track to 2 doors but eventually they lost interest and moved on to other things.


----------



## JazzyJerome (Feb 14, 2012)

:thumbsup: Nice layout.


----------



## hattrick2199 (Mar 19, 2007)

Each lane is powered by it's own transformer. I mounted a power strip under the elevated section to power the individual wall warts. The power from the transformers is wired to a terminal strip also mounted under the raised section of track. The terminal strip directs the power to the track and to the controller connections. I chiseled out a hole in the side of the door and mounted 2 bolts that the controllers will clip on to complete the circuit to the track.


----------



## JazzyJerome (Feb 14, 2012)

I like that idea.


----------



## Dslot (Sep 2, 2007)

Smart planning, good craftsmanship, and a fine-looking layout.:thumbsup:

-- D


----------



## sethndaddy (Dec 4, 2004)

nice layout, maybe the kids will get a spark and want to race again.


----------



## hattrick2199 (Mar 19, 2007)

Thanks for the nice comments. The boys are busy playing that disturbing first person shooting game they are absessed with but they have asked me what I am working on. They are giving me the same look my wife does when I'm working on a project. I don't always know when to stop and will continually add designs/features into things that most people will never see.
That being said, I wrapped the back, sides, and part of the front of the door with some 1/4 inch wainscoting I had left over from yet another project. The wainscoting is made from MDF and came primed white on the outside. I painted the inside with some leftover white paint to match. 

I cut holes in the trim on the elevated side of the track to access the transformers and terminal strip. The power strip has a on/off switch so that the track can be easily be shut down.


----------



## Black Oxxpurple (Jul 3, 2011)

Nice build you have there Mister. Like how it is coming along.

Rob


----------



## bolts69 (Dec 24, 2009)

Great looking track!


----------



## Rick Voegelin (Oct 27, 2006)

I am a huge fan of door tracks, and this is one of the best that I've seen. You've done a great job of overcoming the limitations of the Lifelike 9" turns and come up with a layout that looks fast and flowing. Nice finish work on the wiring and wainscoting, too!

Your kids should put away the video games and spend some quality time with Dad racing toy cars. I'm looking forward to further progress on this great project.

Thanks,
Rick V.


----------



## RacerDave (Mar 28, 2006)

Very nice job of maximizing space there. I love it. When the kids see how much fun you are having running laps, I wouldn't be surprised if they join in. Dave.


----------



## Hittman101 (Oct 21, 2009)

I have a door track and I wish it was a hollow.Yours is Awesome!!!


----------



## hattrick2199 (Mar 19, 2007)

Thanks again for the comments and support! Yes, the track has a nice rhythym with good flow. I made sure there were an equal number of left and right hand turns. 
The main reason for the rebuild of this track was to eliminate the guard rails and add borders so that we can get some serious drifting, tail wagging power slides. I really like the way Downtowndeco's borders turned out and had some left over scraps of masonite, although they are only 1/8 inch thick. I decided to just stack one piece on top of the other. I had already glued a strip onto the plywood to stiffen the patchwork of 1/4 ply pieces that are supporting the track.
URL=http://s128.photobucket.com/user/hattrick2199/media/Slot%20cars/4b524e54-c626-49db-8ad9-81f5aa5390ec.jpg.html]







[/URL]
I connected some extra curves of track I had, set them on the masonite and traced out the curves. I added about 3/4 inch of width to my traced line (because I didn't think about it before hand and that was as wide as I cut the 1/4 plywood) and tapered the ends that lead up to the bridge. After cutting the borders out I decided this was too messy/dusty/dirty and just more work than I wanted to have to do. Rather than cut another set of borders to stack on top I cut a thin strip of masonite and chopped it into small squares. I first glued the squares next to the track and then secured the borders to the squares. But not before I painted the strips white with red stripes. In addition, I cut some small pieces of 3/4 inch poplar to use as bridge abutments.


----------



## hattrick2199 (Mar 19, 2007)

You might have noticed in the previous post photo that I also trimed the elevated track supports. I used some leftover (notice a trend?) picture frame mat board. At about 1/16 inch thick, this product cuts easily with a utility knife and is flexible enough to follow the curves of the track. I hot glued the board to the supports after cutting them to fit. 

I also cut a couple of pieces to act as guard rails for the bridge.


----------



## JazzyJerome (Feb 14, 2012)

Looking good!


----------



## Green Destiny (Jun 26, 2008)

:thumbsup: Looking forward to seeing it in action.


----------



## hattrick2199 (Mar 19, 2007)

I liked the way the masonite borders turned out but wanted to do something a little easier for the rest of the track. I decided to try foam model railroad roadbed by Woodland Scenics. 

This product is about 3/16 inch thick which is a little lower than the track so I shimmed it with more of the picture frame mat board that I had used for the retaining walls.


----------



## hattrick2199 (Mar 19, 2007)

I glued the mat board to the table and the foam to the mat board with hot glue. 

I also added a small piece of wainscott to the front of the table on the right side by the 180 degree curve to try and keep the cars from hitting the floor.


----------



## Black Oxxpurple (Jul 3, 2011)

looks good


----------



## Dslot (Sep 2, 2007)

It's looking great, Hattrick. HO railroad roadbed is so easy, and works so well as borders, I sometimes wonder why so many people are determined to try the tricky cutting and filling that sheet material requires. I've always used the cork roadbed, but I'd guess your foam works just as well.

There's only one thing that bothers me a bit. I think your extensions of the borders down the straights may be too short. Cars tend to exit the curve with their tails still slung way out, and it takes a while for them to get back on the track. If they run out of track border, the rear end dumps onto the tabletop, and levers the pin out of the slot. I'd suggest border extensions more like this (yellow line).










Try running your cars in both directions and taking the curves at the limit to check if your extensions are long enough for the cars you are using, or might use in future.

:wave:

-- D


----------



## hattrick2199 (Mar 19, 2007)

Thanks for the suggestion Dslot. So far I have only run the track in one direction so cars are entering the corner that you highlighted and then turn left. Nevertheless, I think your recommendation makes a lot of sense and looks better as well. I am curious how many of you run your tracks in both directions? I have found a diagram to wire in a DPDT switch to change track polarity. Would you change both lanes at once or each lane individually?


----------



## hattrick2199 (Mar 19, 2007)

Yes, I know I know. My main reason I rebuilt this track was to get rid of guard rails. I figure these don't really count as they are on the outside of the borders. You have to hang the tail out pretty far to lean on them. The guard rails are the original ones that came with the track. I trimmed off the clip where they would fasten to the track and simply hot glued them to the retaining walls. They are molded in white but I think I might go back and paint them silver or grey. 

I also planted some grass on the upper section. I borrowed Downtowndeco's method of gluing ground foam to cardboard pieces cut to fit (thanks for the great idea!). The grass on the table top was left over from the original layout. I had painted the table top with some random light brown paint and then sprinkled Woodland Scenics ground foam into the still wet paint. This method worked well, however, I would only recommend it on a table that does not have any track laid yet.

In addition, I added a parking lot made from more leftover picture frame mat board. I filled in some of the bare spots with more ground foam sprinkled into diluted elmers white glue. I glued down some larger clumps of Woodland Scenics Foliage Clusters and Coarse Turf to cover up some holes that were in the table top.


----------



## hattrick2199 (Mar 19, 2007)

A couple more pics.



On a side note, we have not been able to do any head to head racing. The original controllers (junk!) have all broken. I have one 45 ohm Parma Economy controller that works great. I bought a second controller off ebay relatively cheap with an unknow resistor. Turns out it 's a 1 ohm light switch. I am waiting for a 45 ohm resistor from my LHS. I originally tried to get a controller from them but they were not available, however they say they can get the resistors.


----------



## Black Oxxpurple (Jul 3, 2011)

nice work, looking forward to the racing to start.


----------



## Dslot (Sep 2, 2007)

hattrick2199 said:


> ... we have not been able to do any head to head racing. The original controllers (junk!) have all broken. I have one 45 ohm Parma Economy controller that works great. I bought a second controller off ebay relatively cheap with an unknow resistor. Turns out it 's a 1 ohm light switch. I am waiting for a 45 ohm resistor from my LHS. I originally tried to get a controller from them but they were not available, however they say they can get the resistors.


Whoa! Don't let Parma's parts problems keep you from racing. eBay is bursting with old Aurora (pre-Tomy) Russkit-style full-size controllers that are 40-years old and still far better than anything that comes in today's sets. And they are usually available for a very low price, especially in lots of three or more. The golden yellow ones made for AFX are nominally 45 ohms or 60 ohms (35-ohm ones are less common, but exist), and the dark blue ones originally made for T-jets are somewhat higher ohms (nominally 80 ohm, usually). They're cheap and very good. You should consider getting 3 of each. Use the two best matched of each color for your track, and hold the third one for backup, experimentation, etc.

*BUT* you have to get the *right *ones. This *thread from 2010* will show you what to look for. Start at post #32 and read to the end of the thread.

You can go to eBay's Slot Cars category and search for *Aurora Controller*. Look through the Completed Listings to get an idea of what they are selling for. Remember, in the Completed Listings, only the green numbers are lots that sold; the black numbers did not sell. Then look in the current listings - my guess is that, with patience and vigilance, you can get the yellow ones at $4 - $7 each, shipped. If you're impatient, you ought to be able to get some at $10 or so. The dark blues seem to run a bit more. 

Often the controllers are bundled with other items such as power packs, which are heavy and drive the shipping cost up. Try asking the seller in advance if he'll keep the other items to sell later, and ship only the controllers, and reduce the shipping cost to you. You used to be able to do that on eBay; maybe you still can. 

You could also try placing a WTB (want to buy) listing here on Hobbytalk Slots. It's quite possible someone here has a few extras he'll send you for a good price.

Good luck. :wave:
-- D


----------



## Dslot (Sep 2, 2007)

*Price Report*

Hattrick,

Here's a screen-grab from HO Racing Depot, an eBay store with lots of the gold AFX controllers for sale, Buy It Now, cleaned and tested.










Shipping is $5.04 for a pair, and I assume he'd combine shipping for multiple purchases, and save you a couple of bucks. Not bad - you could get instant gratification on a pair of 60-ohm and a pair of 45- or 35-ohm from a knowledgeable dealer for under $10 a gun. A few bucks more for the ones with brakes. (I don't know the guy, just saw the listings).

There are a couple of lots for sale by others at $15 a pair, shipped, but you're not sure how many ohms they pack.

My guess is that the only difference you'd notice between these and the Parmas is that the trigger is not as smooth. The Parmas have brakes, but you can get the AFXs with brakes, too, or add them yourself if you're handy with a soldering iron - one of the great things about the old Aurora controllers is you can open the housing and tinker with the insides:thumbsup:. 

-- D


----------



## hattrick2199 (Mar 19, 2007)

Dslot,
You...are...a...genius!
I had forgotten all about the old original Aurora controllers. I know that I am not the only one here that is into this hobby because it brings back memories of earlier, simpler times. Shoot, just the smell of a hot slot car will make me feel nostalgic. Seeing those golden yellow controllers reminded me of the day we switched from the Model Motoring steering wheel controls to the "guns". I am definitely going to get a couple of these. I mostly run todays versions of the Thunder Jet and AFX slot cars by Auto World so I think the 60 ohm Russkits will be my first purchase. My track is not wired for brakes so that should keep the prices down.
Thanks again to Elder Statesman Dslot!


----------



## hattrick2199 (Mar 19, 2007)

I still haven't run the track backwards but I did extend the borders on a few of the corners. After looking at it I probably still should have gone a bit wider/longer. Oh well.


----------



## Dslot (Sep 2, 2007)

hattrick2199 said:


> Dslot,
> You...are...a...genius!
> I had forgotten all about the old original Aurora controllers. I know that I am not the only one here that is into this hobby because it brings back memories of earlier, simpler times. Shoot, just the smell of a hot slot car will make me feel nostalgic. Seeing those golden yellow controllers reminded me of the day we switched from the Model Motoring steering wheel controls to the "guns". I am definitely going to get a couple of these. I mostly run todays versions of the Thunder Jet and AFX slot cars by Auto World so I think the 60 ohm Russkits will be my first purchase. My track is not wired for brakes so that should keep the prices down.
> Thanks again to Elder Statesman Dslot!



Awwww, garsh. 'Twarn't nuthin'.

Glad I could help. :wave:

-- D


----------



## hattrick2199 (Mar 19, 2007)

*Video*

Check out the link to see the track in action!
I was playing around with the slo-mo feature on my iphone and decided to make a short vid.
Enjoy!
https://youtu.be/20uLOpDrtNs


----------



## Dslot (Sep 2, 2007)

Love it, Hattrick. :thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:

The most fun slot video I've seen in a long time. The alternation of the slo-mo with full speed is a great technique - keeps interest up. And I got a kick out of all the sparks that you can't see normally.

A Slot-Oscar nomination for that one, for sure!

-- D


----------



## Rick Voegelin (Oct 27, 2006)

Great video! Sparks, slides, tire hop, big air under the tires -- thumbs up!

Thanks,
RV


----------



## T-jetjim (Sep 12, 2005)

Everything Rick said. The slow mo transition was so smooth. Great camera work. I am surprised how much dancing the cars do.
Jim


----------



## Shadowracer (Sep 11, 2004)

Awesome video. :thumbsup:


----------



## JazzyJerome (Feb 14, 2012)

QOOL! :dude:


----------



## Wood0209 (Oct 17, 2015)

hattrick, what did you use to paint the top of your table (the grassy texture)? Did you do anything on the surface for sound deadening?

My daughter (6 yrs old) and I are making a table and are using your techniques as our guide.


----------



## hattrick2199 (Mar 19, 2007)

Wood0209,
I painted the door with some basic light brown latex interior house paint and then sprinkled Woodland Scenics blended turf on the still wet paint. I also used Elmers white glue diluted about 50/50 with water to add gravel or to touch up the grass.


I didn't use any sound deadening under the track. 

It's great that your daughter is into slot cars! I will be happy to answer any questions and help you with your build. It's not a large track but the hollow core door layout is a reasonably inexpensive way to get the track off the carpet. 

Did you check out my video? I have the link listed a few posts up from here.


----------



## Frank Broughton (Jan 31, 2016)

So Jim, how this all turn out, the kids come back from the FPS games to this? Love that video -- super cool!


----------



## Mayan2012 (Apr 12, 2015)

hattrick2199 said:


> Check out the link to see the track in action!
> I was playing around with the slo-mo feature on my iphone and decided to make a short vid.
> Enjoy!
> https://youtu.be/20uLOpDrtNs


that totally rocked!!


----------



## kognac (Jan 20, 2016)

looks like it will run fast


----------



## TyPey (Feb 17, 2016)

Nice build, good job on the banked turn/ elevation and overpass. The video is pretty cool, lotsa wheel hop on those T-jets!

Tell the kids they're not allowed to play with it and they'll be in there all the time!

Walt


----------



## Gareth (Mar 8, 2011)

Brilliant door track Jim. Looks like a really good venue for a spot of Tjet racing and the video was cool.


----------

